# Blazers-Bucks game thread



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Interior defense again not looking too good but our offense is playing well.
Frye is actually giving good minutes out there. Nice to see.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hope I get a PM.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Love James Jones. Another 3! 35-27


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I would love to get a PM.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Hope I get a PM.


http://www.nba.com/broadband/league...0_nba-league_pass_portland_051201.asx&gid=085

Why dont you guys save the links that I have sent you in the past? IT IS THE SAME LINK EVERY GAME!

I am enjoying watching the game on the SAME link I got the SECOND game of the season!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

anyhow... isnt James Jones making that Randolph trade look better every time he shoots a 3?

what is he at like 77 percent this year?!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> anyhow... isnt James Jones making that Randolph trade look better every time he shoots a 3?
> 
> what is he at like 77 percent this year?!


Yeah Jones is shooting a ridiculous percentage. Money every time.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yo put me down for the link too  i'm stuck in a place w/no comcast today.. \\

nevermind; thanks BD


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

hahahh Davis gets banned again the day I get my ban lifted. thats funny!

Yeah guys just use that link above and create a League Pass account and you can watch every game!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

57-51 halftime.. I'll take it.

Good to see the Blazers keep up the scoring, shooting 62 percent, though if we got any defensive rebounds, we'd be up 10-plus at least


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Why dont you guys save the links that I have sent you in the past? IT IS THE SAME LINK EVERY GAME!


Thanks, Ben!! It works!! Now if only I had some sound. I was born with upside-down ears. This is great!! Thanks again!!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Who is that guy on the half-time report, what an idiot. I remember him saying in the Philly game at half time that there was no way Philly would come back... Philly came back and won. Now he's saying the Bucks are hanging on by a thread... The only reason we're up is because of our FG%. The Bucks are dominating us down low and on the boards, that's not hanging by a thread.

This guy is bad Karma and needs to go away.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Bucks, 30-8 advantage in points in the paint. Ouch.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Roy 7 for 7, and LaMarcus with a sky hook. wow.. nice. and Blake for three. Chalupa game.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Even the Sonics beat this team a couple of nights ago. No one loses to the Sonics.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I don't get how you got that link to work up there. All it does is bring to a list of games, and when I click on the Blazers game, it tells to me put in my account number. Heh.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

same here. stupid that they ban you for a link that doesn't work.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Haha... love the cover pic on OLive right now.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Jack is going to kill us at PG. We need Sergio or Blake back in.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah; I cringed when I saw that turn over and our 10 point lead dissapear.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> Haha... love the cover pic on OLive right now.


is there a YouTube of that fight? I cant remember... did they actually fight?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah Jack stinks. Mo Williams is killing him right now.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Resume said:


> is there a YouTube of that fight? I cant remember... did they actually fight?


I don't remember either if they fought, but Bogut looks like a lame duck with Przy ready to deck him.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Jack cost us this game. Way to go Jack the whiner


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

RoyToy said:


> I don't get how you got that link to work up there. All it does is bring to a list of games, and when I click on the Blazers game, it tells to me put in my account number. Heh.


Do you log in? There may be a different screen name for generic NBA.com than for League Pass. I have never registered for League Pass. Use the first, not the second.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

James Jones is GOD!!!!!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> same here. stupid that they ban you for a link that doesn't work.


What? NBA.com will ban me for this? Well, I'll just re-register with a different name and address. Gosh, I've never done that anywhere before. Hope it works.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

And Nate is stupid! Why take LMA out with 3 minutes? Who cares if he fouls out? Outlaw is playing Center?!??!

Wow nate......... wow


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah I also get just a list of games when clicking the link. I've played with the URL too but that doesn't work either. If anyone could just PM me the actual link that would be great... I'm pretty sure I am registered too.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Why is Jole, Frye AND LMA out?!

I swear to God I think Nate does this on purpose to lose games. He wants a good draft pick.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Jack can't shoot outside, and he plays within that limitation. Other teams noticed his timidity and started playing him as such. Thus, he can't get as much done as before.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Does Nate have something against playing Joel at the end of the game?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

For a person *****ing about not playing and not getting the ball, Jack sure has sucked today. Gets it stolen to times down in a row by Mo.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Jack can't shoot outside, and he plays within that limitation. Other teams noticed his timidity and started playing him as such. Thus, he can't get as much done as before.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Joel has played 15 minutes tonight and has two fouls to spare. Put him in!!!!!

Nate's double standard is disgusting.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

MARIS did the link I sent you work?


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Game-changing play: Calling the ball out on Webster when it was clearly out on Charlie V.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't complain about Nate though. I want a good draft pick too. I just get caught up in the moment. I want us to lose and wait till Oden gets here to start winning.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

CrGiants said:


> Game-changing play: Calling the ball out on Webster when it was clearly out on Charlie V.


Or that mystery call on Blake when Jones hit that 3


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, well, we hadn't got there at the time of my post. But yeah, Davis has it out for P-town tonight.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Resume said:


> MARIS did the link I sent you work?


no. maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

After the whole Donaghy scandal, I'm never going to trust officiating quite the same. When I see several bogus calls go against a team down the stretch, whether Portland or not, I'm going to feel like the ref has something else going on the side. Not saying it's happening here, but it's going to cross my mind.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

wow WHAT AN ENDING!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Joel please.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

WAY TO GO LMA!!!! Hits the pressure free throws!!!!! Good work!

WoW I cant wait to have twin towers!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Damn where's a link?!?!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

5 minutes of Sergio, Roy, LaMarcus, Joel, and Travis, please.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

YES! Overtime! Nice job Blazers to get back into it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Just please don't put Jarret Jack in the game.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Seriously I dont know why you guys are having problems with getting game links.

1. You sign up for an NBA league pass. (free. I never had to pay a dime or sign up with credit card)
2. Click the game link.

It has worked for me every single game of the season. No credit card, no league pass ID, no nothing. I dont know what ya'll problem is!!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you think it is smart to have LMA sit the first part of the OT?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice shot ROY!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Resume said:


> Do you think it is smart to have LMA sit the first part of the OT?


No


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

nice block Jones!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't think they log in. My screen was perfect until 3:34 left in OT. It froze. Of course, I have 4 windows open. Maybe I'll close some.


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

Resume said:


> Seriously I dont know why you guys are having problems with getting game links.
> 
> 1. You sign up for an NBA league pass. (free. I never had to pay a dime or sign up with credit card)
> 2. Click the game link.
> ...


Where do you live? I Live 100 miles from Portland and Blazer games are always blacked out.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice block outlaw! Except the foul part. But that call was BS


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Resume said:


> Seriously I dont know why you guys are having problems with getting game links.
> 
> 1. You sign up for an NBA league pass. (free. I never had to pay a dime or sign up with credit card)
> 2. Click the game link.
> ...


I signed up and have always been able to get the link and the audio. My problem is that I just get a black screen. I think it has something to do with my internet security setup, and I've spent a lot of time changing settings and trying different things, but I've never gotten it to work.

OTOH: It could be a Java thing, which I don't understand either. If someone has any suggestions on how to change some Java settings or something, I'd sure appreciate it. Too bad Ben got himself banned just when I need him for something. :biggrin:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I closed 2 windows, refreshed, I'm back at 2:28 left. Maybe that's what you need.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

BlazerDog said:


> Where do you live? I Live 100 miles from Portland and Blazer games are always blacked out.


I live about 25 miles away from portland deep into hillsboro


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

BBert said:


> I signed up and have always been able to get the link and the audio. My problem is that I just get a black screen. I think it has something to do with my internet security setup, and I've spent a lot of time changing settings and trying different things, but I've never gotten it to work.
> 
> OTOH: It could be a Java thing, which I don't understand either. If someone has any suggestions on how to change some Java settings or something, I'd sure appreciate it. Too bad Ben got himself banned just when I need him for something. :biggrin:


Sounds like you need to update your java or media player. it is working for you... just not video. Not sure on the others.

i am even using ATT cingular internet. I dont have comcast or anything.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

GOOD WORK travis. He has really come together so far this year.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

AND WEBSTER!!! He has been a GREAT rebounder so far this year! Good work guys!

If only Jack could be a team player and not cry about his role... we would be set.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Resume said:


> Seriously I dont know why you guys are having problems with getting game links.
> 
> 1. You sign up for an NBA league pass. (free. I never had to pay a dime or sign up with credit card)
> 2. Click the game link.
> ...


It tells me it's blacked out.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

ROY IS THE NEXT JASON KIDD!!!!

Way to go Roy!!! Triple Double machine! (well close lol)


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I KNEW I should have gone to this game. :azdaja:


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I can get all the other games working now, but no Blazer games. Blackout ftl.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

NICE block Roy on Redd!!!!

TERRIBLE call by the refs. That foul did NOT happen with 1.2 left.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I hate the refs in this league. Good job Blazers.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Jarrett would disagree with James Jones's post game comment.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Great win, having to come back twice.
What a terrible loose ball foul call at the end of OT on Blake, but overall good stuff.

8-12, and just 4.5 games back of Utah and Denver, with two games against Utah this week.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Jarrett would disagree with James Jones's post game comment.


so you got it to work? what did Jones say? SOmething to the affect that it was a team win? and everybody did their part?

Except Jack that is...


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Resume, you live in Portland or near by?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

25 miles outside of portland.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Resume said:


> Do you think it is smart to have LMA sit the first part of the OT?


You want Aldridge during the last 2 minutes of the OT--no need for him to foul out 15 seconds into OT.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

wow great game!!!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Resume said:


> 25 miles outside of portland.


And it doesn't black out for you huh? Hmm, interesting. I get other games to work form that list, but get a nice blue screen telling me the game is blacked out in my area for Blazer games.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Driew said:


> You want Aldridge during the last 2 minutes of the OT--no need for him to foul out 15 seconds into OT.


Who says he cant control himself and not foul in the OT period? You have no faith in him? I do. I say let him play.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> And it doesn't black out for you huh? Hmm, interesting. I get other games to work form that list, but get a nice blue screen telling me the game is blacked out in my area for Blazer games.


Who is your internet provider? Maybe that has something to do with it? I dunno. I am a geek but this is beyond me!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

He fouled out 15 seconds after McMillan put him in.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Comcast .


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Resume said:


> so you got it to work? what did Jones say? SOmething to the affect that it was a team win? and everybody did their part?
> 
> Except Jack that is...


Audio league pass is all i get to work.

He said none of the guys cared about their individual role, minutes or stats, they're all just pulling for the team any way they can...

That's all I heard but there was some guy WHINING SO LOUD I COULDN'T HEAR THE REST.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Resume said:


> Who says he cant control himself and not foul in the OT period? You have no faith in him? I do. I say let him play.


He fouled out like a minute after being put back into the game. Even though it was a tick-tacky call.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Resume said:


> ROY IS THE NEXT JASON KIDD!!!!
> 
> Way to go Roy!!! Triple Double machine! (well close lol)


im gettin tired of this, once roy even gets a triple double, he still wont be a threat....how many double-doubles does he have so far in his career? 2?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> im gettin tired of this, once roy even gets a triple double, he still wont be a threat....how many double-doubles does he have so far in his career? 2?


Need a hug? Poor guy... 

Look at Roys stats this season. He has had a lot of games with 20 some odd points, 7 or more assists and 7 or more rebounds.

What, you hate Roy now too? Are you even a fan? Go cry somewhere else. We only want positive fans here.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> im gettin tired of this, once roy even gets a triple double, he still wont be a threat....how many double-doubles does he have so far in his career? 2?


and what.. .are you saying that Roy isnt a threat as is right now?

What is your problem dude? Hizzy? what the hell is a hizzy? You realize your not from Compton and you live in Beaverton right?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Resume said:


> Need a hug? Poor guy...
> 
> Look at Roys stats this season. He has had a lot of games with 20 some odd points, 7 or more assists and 7 or more rebounds.
> 
> What, you hate Roy now too? Are you even a fan? Go cry somewhere else. We only want positive fans here.


yes i am a fan, and roy is actually my favorite player, i have his autograph on his jersey...but honestly how are you a threat if youve never even had one? the comparisons to jason kidd make me sick

edit: actually you can be a threat without getting one..its the comparisons to jason kidd that get me


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, so a positive comparison bothers you? Bringing positive energy to the team bothers you? How is Roy not a safe comparison to Kidd? He gets near to triple double stats all the time. So does Kidd.

Go hate somewhere else... Compton wannabee.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Come on, y'all! The Blazers won! Roy came through in the clutch! Aldridge hit some big free throws! Outlaw made some big free throws! Blake his some timely 3's! James Jones has been on fire! Martell had a good game! Frye did well in limited time! It was a great team win! Exclamation points!


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Best part of this game was coming from behind in under 2 minutes during both the regulation and OT.

Not that's impressive!
:clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats on the win.

Nice little battle between Bogut and Aldridge tonight.

LaMarcus finished with 24 and 3 boards

Bogut finished with 21 and 5 boards

2 young big men with promising futures. Roy is playin great ball lately also - nice game against my Heat and Dwyane Wade the other night and a nice game against Michael Redd tonight. Hes gonna be an All-Star, and soon.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Travis Outlaw was 14-16 on FTs tonight.

He scored 20 points on 11 shots.

Not bad off the bench...


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

BG44 thanks for the love fam. Much love right back.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

NBA.com's highlights of the game are up. Check it out, at the end you'll see that Oden scored 10 points and had 1 rebound and a block in his opening debut for Portland!!!!!

Go Oden!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> NBA.com's highlights of the game are up. Check it out, at the end you'll see that Oden scored 10 points and had 1 rebound and a block in his opening debut for Portland!!!!!
> 
> Go Oden!


Lol, where the hell did they get those numbers for that boxscore? They are almost all wrong!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Miksaid said:


> NBA.com's highlights of the game are up. Check it out, at the end you'll see that Oden scored 10 points and had 1 rebound and a block in his opening debut for Portland!!!!!
> 
> Go Oden!


damn you comcast! I missed Odens NBA debut!


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

That doesn't sound like much until you consider that he's not doing it coming off the bench,hes doing it *FROM* the bench! Hes gonna be VERY good.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ehizzy3 said:


> im gettin tired of this, once roy even gets a triple double, he still wont be a threat....how many double-doubles does he have so far in his career? 2?


Five career double-doubles - four last year and one this year against Indiana. He has yet to post his first triple-double, but he's been close multiple times, including three times in the last six games (26,8,9 tonight, 26,9,7 against Memphis and 10,10,8 against Indiana). He also had games of 16,10,8 and 14,8,9 last season. He may not be Jason Kidd, but unlike Kidd he doesn't start at PG. Sharing the PG duties with Steve Blake (this year) and Jarrett Jack (last year) limits his opportunities for assists. I suspect if he played all his minutes at PG he would have had his first career triple-double by now.

BNM


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Resume said:


> What, you hate Roy now too? Are you even a fan? Go cry somewhere else. We only want positive fans here.


When did you start speaking for the board? 

What people get run off for here is when they do personal attacks on other posters... thats what *we* don't tolerate. If someone wants to post what you perceive to be negative things which you disagree with, attack the post not the poster. Or just ignore them.

STOMP


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Resume said:


> Oh, so a positive comparison bothers you? Bringing positive energy to the team bothers you? How is Roy not a safe comparison to Kidd? He gets near to triple double stats all the time. So does Kidd.
> 
> Go hate somewhere else... Compton wannabee.


I love positive energy, so please tolerate me...

But... The other poster probably is tired of the analogy for the simple reason that it's just not a very good one and so it's an unfair comparison for both players.

At this point in his career, Kidd was averaging 9.7 assists and 6.8 rebounds, compared to Roy's 5.3 and 4.4. I mean Kobe's 5.1 and 6.1 are better and I don't consider him a nightly triple double threat. All you have to do is go look at Kidd's game by game statistics for any year - That's what it looks like when you're a triple double threat "all the time", like you suggested. There is no comparison.

I believe Kidd ranks 3rd for all-time triple doubles, that's a pretty special feat that I doubt Roy will ever threaten, and that in no way should diminish what Roy brings to the team. He is scoring more than Kidd did, and doing so with a much higher shooting percentage, and he turns the ball over half as much.

And by all means, who am I to say Roy will never be such a player, he might, especially if he does become the starting PG and focuses on rebounding more, but so far I don't see it.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

STOMP said:


> When did you start speaking for the board?
> 
> What people get run off for here is when they do personal attacks on other posters... thats what *we* don't tolerate. If someone wants to post what you perceive to be negative things which you disagree with, attack the post not the poster. Or just ignore them.
> 
> STOMP


Well said. I agree.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Since I was at the game last nite I didn't have to miss it like I would have if I didn't go to the game.

Very enjoyable game. We did play really sloppy and let them take it inside all nite while we seldom took it inside.

Speaking of sloppy, man, Jack was probably the worst in this regard. He said he wanted to handle the ball more and repeatedly showed he shouldn't be.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

mgb said:


> Since I was at the game last nite I didn't have to miss it like I would have if I didn't go to the game.


This is true.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hector said:


> This is true.


It wouldn't be if I had Comcast or if they ever make a deal with Directv. A deal for new subscribers to Comcast expires the 12th, hopefully they'll finally reach a deal with Directv after that.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Gotcha. Not so obvious now. No longer a dilemma inside an enigma within a conundrum.


----------

